# [Reuters] USA Congress sets sights on federal cryptocurrency rules



## Space Lynx (Feb 19, 2018)

http://internal.www.reuters.com/art...SKCN1G31AG?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews



> Even free-market Republican conservatives, normally wary of government red tape, said regulation could be needed if cryptocurrencies threaten the U.S. economy.
> 
> “There’s no question about the fact that there is a need for a regulatory framework,” said Republican Senator Mike Rounds, a Senate Banking Committee member.



And so it has begun... after all the fees and taxes and regulation incoming... Bitcoin is either going to have to become the currency it can't become, or make way for a new coin to become king. My money is still on Monero or Zcash. ANON is the only future if you want to trade in a block chain without government oversight, which is what the whole point of Bitcoin was to begin with, to break away from the big banks.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Feb 19, 2018)

This whole crypto currency it's beginning to follow the same path the "world wide web" did in the 90's...
Before long h you'll have to buy a license to mine.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2018)

It has nothing to do with threatening the economy... it's about the government wanting a piece of the pie.


----------

